# What are your hobbies?



## kincella (11 April 2009)

thought it might be interesting to find out what you all do in your spare time...your passion or hobby

I used to do oil paintings of the race horses...and have some lovely drawings including the trotters....I did some work on commission a few years back....
I grew up with horses, and had a knack for detailed drawings....but on average takes me about 4 months to do the oils....I like to do the horses racing in action towards the finish line....
have not done any for awhile...and consider myself one of the best horse artists alive today....a lot of todays artists cannot do the legs and hooves correctly...imo
have a lovely portrait of Vo Rogue....what a stunner he was...and arrogant
both my brothers trained and raced horses....the younger one was a jockey to begin with..then went on to train for the rest of his life
I also like photography....
so when I become more attuned to this retirement thing... hope I can allocate more time to my hobbies
cheers
ps I could put photos of my work on here for you to see...but it leaves me exposed to others copying it
oh and I did a watercolour of a sheep :sheep:


----------



## Blissbomb (11 April 2009)

I like pyrotechnics, but australia is a very anti commercial fireworks country compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## robots (11 April 2009)

hello,

travelling on public transport, 

thankyou
robots


----------



## kincella (11 April 2009)

good one...
recall when we used to have that fireworks day....someone , a big boy, put about 20 of the big sky rockets in a bottle on the fence....then lit one of them....that one sent the others off,  bottle fell over and these crackers were going horizontal all over the place, about 1 metre high off the ground....luckily no one was hurt...we were in a house next to a major freeway...the rockets went across the freeway.....I was just a visitor...but freaking out with all the kids around

funny story...couple of mates out on the farm in woop woop, letting off rockets....one rocket fizzled out and went into the dam...the dog automatically retrieved it....would have loved to see the expression on their faces, when the mates spotted the dog hurtling towards them with the rocket in its mouth.....heard they dived under the cars.. luckily they scared the dog and it dropped it.....and no one, not even the dog was hurt....

we seem to have a lot of fireworks here in Melb....often hear them...think they are in the city or at docklands, robots might know more about that


----------



## kincella (11 April 2009)

blissbomb...now thats an  appropriate  name...
I was thinking more along the lines of the sweets...lolly gobble bliss bombs.....safeway occassionaly had them on the shelves last year.


----------



## Ageo (11 April 2009)

Soccer (and other sports thrown in) fishing, hunting, target shooting.

Oh and of course cooking


----------



## gav (11 April 2009)

Bodybuilding - but I'm not sure you'd class it as a "hobby", its more of a "lifestyle".

A simple overview of bodybuilding: You stand on stage under bright lights, and you are judged on your physique.  You do 12 mandatory poses, and are judged on symmetry, size, shape, and condition (condition is how 'lean' or 'ripped' you are).  There are different federations (some drug tested, some not), and different divisions - age classes, novice division, etc. but the open classes are generally height or weight based.

It affects nearly every aspect of my life, due to the amount of time, effort and money that is required.  I eat 8-10 meals per day.  Apart from when I am asleep, I don't go any longer than 2hrs without food.  If I go anywhere for more than 2hrs, I take a cooler bag and food with me.  I eat throughout the day at work, but continue working whilst eating.  I spend a minimum of 1hr per day preparing food (some days longer).

My weekly food bill is $120.  Add to that vitamins, protein powder, supplements, etc. its probably more like $200 per week.  I train so hard that I often throw up.  I am sore for days after training.

During the off season I am often full, yet I still have to eat.  When getting ready for a comp (usually 4 months dieting), I am often starving 20mins after eating, yet have to wait 2hrs for my next meal.  I spend all year getting ready for a comp, yet will only be on stage for 15-30 minutes.  By trying something different in the final week to improve myself another 5%, I risk it back firing and looking like crap, and all my hard work will be wasted.

The majority of people who have no idea about bodybuilding think you are dumb or on steroids, or that its "not healthy".

I don't go out partying, dont play sports, and rarely drink (last drink I had was nearly 18 months ago).  Obviously not all bodybuilders are like this, some take it more seriously than others.

Genetics play a major role, and there isn't a damn thing I can do about it (except be the best my genetics will allow me).

Despite all this, I love bodybuilding.  And wouldn't have it any other way.  Here are a few pic's from when I last competed (end of 2007).  At the moment I plan on competing again at the end of this year.  If I don't, its no big loss - I'll just keep training, get bigger and compete next year.

(I dont have a fake tan in the pic of my back, because it was taken at home a few weeks before a comp - not at a comp)


----------



## robots (11 April 2009)

hello,

top effort Gav, thats dedication to the cause man

love the photo bottom left, genetics sure play the part as i am an ectomorph

thankyou
robots


----------



## Trevor_S (11 April 2009)

Being outdoors (one of the reason the thought of living in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane etc makes me cringe and want to slit my throat  )

Hiking (up behind Paluma Dam, Townsville) 





Camping (Simpson Desert) 





Mountain Bike Riding (Makara Peak, New Zealand)





(and racing), (RRR, Cairns, North Qld)






Ocean Kayaking is something I want to get into some more

and I wish I could take a decent photo


I used to do a lot of off road motorbike riding (including some long distance adventure stuff)




but gave that away to try and cut my carbon footprint.

I used to body build 25 year or so ago, well done Gav (I had good muscle size but struggled in the definition stakes !), not at you level though.. now.. sigh.. WAY to fat. Always thought about trying to find a training partner and getting back into it...


----------



## gordon2007 (11 April 2009)

gav said:


> Bodybuilding - but I'm not sure you'd class it as a "hobby", its more of a "lifestyle".
> 
> 
> It affects nearly every aspect of my life, due to the amount of time, effort and money that is required.  I eat 8-10 meals per day.  Apart from when I am asleep, I don't go any longer than 2hrs without food.  If I go anywhere for more than 2hrs, I take a cooler bag and food with me.  I eat throughout the day at work, but continue working whilst eating.  I spend a minimum of 1hr per day preparing food (some days longer).
> ...




In all seriousness...how does this affect your social life? Are most your friends fellow body builders? Or so you have a very wide diverse range of friendships. 

How does this affect your sex life?

I'm not having a go at you. But I can't see how I'd ever be happy commiting 100% of my life to an all consuming thing.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 April 2009)

Soccer, boxing, trading, waching documentaries.  

Which comp do you compete in once a year Gav and in what class?

I actually know quite a few bodybuilders, tough tough sport, especially towards the end of your ripping diet hey!


----------



## robots (11 April 2009)

hello,

i hope he still getting his 2-seconds of dizzyness Gordon2007

thankyou
robots


----------



## investorpaul (11 April 2009)

Soccer
Cycling
The gym
Reading


----------



## MrBurns (11 April 2009)

Golf - hole in one 13th April 2008


----------



## kelvin (11 April 2009)

Hey........newbie here......

Hobbies include home renovation/documentaries/gardening/walking/cooking.

I consider my time of recent reading the ASF and learning from what I have read now one of my hobbies, with a  little punting here and there over the past few months.  

Yes...chose the unfortunate name of Kelvin to be anonymous when I first joined..........so kelvin it is!!


----------



## enigmatic (12 April 2009)

I consider the Share market my hobby right now I guess until I earn more a year from it then my normal work it will always be that way.. Haha Think that will take some time.


----------



## RP_Automotive (12 April 2009)

Heres my hobby. Its great fun, laps any circuit faster than a V8 Supercar....but I've had enough of it and its up for sale. $9,750 if anyone wants a adrenaline rush  Im going to settle for 'normal' gokarting, untill I make millions on the share market, then I'll step into a real racecar. 






And the best moment of my life: coming third at laguna Seca in the 'Suerstars of Superkarts' challenge in America.


----------



## gav (13 April 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> In all seriousness...how does this affect your social life? Are most your friends fellow body builders? Or so you have a very wide diverse range of friendships.
> 
> How does this affect your sex life?
> 
> I'm not having a go at you. But I can't see how I'd ever be happy commiting 100% of my life to an all consuming thing.




My social life involves spending time with my g/f.  I grew up in a country town, so most of my old friends are still back there.  I see them whenever I head home.  Yes, a lot of my friends are bodybuilders.  It is a very tight-knit community, and for the majority, we go to all the shows (even when not competing) just to support each other and socialise.

Whenever I go out to dinner for special occasions I'll just eat whatever I feel like, as long as I am getting enough protein it doesn't really matter (unless its really close to a comp).  Neither my g/f or I are into going out and partying.  Every week my g/f and I go to Nando's and a movie - its out treat for the week.  It's cheap, and I let myself eat whatever I want.  But I become more strict when dieting for a comp.

Obviously all this varies from person to person.  I know bodybuilders who still drink/smoke, go out partying, dont care about being fat off-season and eat whatever they want (eg KFC).  But obviously these things will impact on your results.  Even some Pro's do this, due to their fantastic genetics they can get away with it, so they do.

My sex life is fantastic, but I'm not going into details :  It is not uncommon for bodybuilders to have low libidos when dieting for a comp, but I've never had any problems   Those who choose to use steroids really need to know what they are doing, otherwise their natural testosterone will shut down hard after a cycle, which will definitely affect sex life.

Bodybuilding is very consuming if done seriously.  I have friends that let it rule their life.  I have a friend who is almost 40, renting, doesn't even own a car, struggles financially, yet is one of the most successful bodybuilders in Australia.  I know quite a few ppl in similar situations.  I do not want to end up like that, which is why I put in the effort to get a decent job, and read forums like this so I can expand my knowledge.  I also know others who are financially successful AND successful in bodybuilding, so it is possible to find a 'balance'.


----------



## matty2.0 (13 April 2009)

gav said:


> Bodybuilding - but I'm not sure you'd class it as a "hobby", its more of a "lifestyle".
> 
> 
> It affects nearly every aspect of my life, due to the amount of time, effort and money that is required.  I eat 8-10 meals per day.  Apart from when I am asleep, I don't go any longer than 2hrs without food.  If I go anywhere for more than 2hrs, I take a cooler bag and food with me.  I eat throughout the day at work, but continue working whilst eating.  I spend a minimum of 1hr per day preparing food (some days longer).
> ...




Hi Gav, 
You look great!
I'm young, and I'm just starting out in weight training. My biggest problem is eating and food and gaining weight. I'm stuck on 60kg and would like to go up.  
I'm suprised your weekly food bill is like $200 ... that's like $30 a day, which is quite cheap. 
I would have thought that food might cost $50 a day or so. 
I guess you spend a lot of time preparing and cooking meals don't you? 
I'm probably on the opposite spectrum to you professionally and socially; i.e. stocks and financial markets are my main focus in life, whilst bodybuilding and fitness is just a hobby. 
I'm a busy professional who works in finance, so I often don't have time for it, and usually eat out, i.e. red rooster chicken breast and sandwhichs and stuff. Which is very expensive, but less time consuming.


----------



## stl_08 (19 April 2009)

LOL no 1 has mentioned skateboarding/ surfing or bodyboarding 
My hobbies include bodyboarding, bodyboarding and bodyboarding!!!!
It's so much better then surfing


----------



## nunthewiser (19 April 2009)

people watchin not a bad way to spend a sunny arvo in a nice beer garden overlooking the main drag somewhere 

fishing
cooking
4wd-ing
oh and keeping my tempremental ole harley running

last but not least ....... reading and replying on this fine internet forum


----------



## Aurum (20 April 2009)

Programming, Electronics, Maths, Shooting (clay), Woodwork, Walking and of course Socialising. Oh, forgot, "playing" on the stock market.

Aurum.


----------



## helicart (20 April 2009)

Cycling - do up to 150km a week. which is about 3-4 hours. usually a 2.5 hour ride sat morning with a group. Ride most of the rides around Brissie (Mt Coot-tha Challenge, Brissie to Gold Coast, Brissie to Bay) Plus I maintain some friend's bikes. Learnt to do thorough services when young - true wheels, bottom brackets, derailleur set up, etc. 

Reading- mainly macro economic and finance stuff about the USA and Australia. (am having a holiday at the moment so am up reading and skyping with US friends.)

20mx7m Vege patch- I eat a lot of asian and grow chinese greens, cherry toms, carrots, kafir lime tree, ginger, snow peas, capsicum, passionfruit, rocket, lettuce.....trade it with neighbours or take to work what we can't eat. messed around with hydroponic spinach years ago and want to do it again, but requires daily checks.

Writing - I have a book underway. should be out for Chrissy. health related stuff.


----------



## Matty (20 April 2009)

I'm shocked to see someone on here shares my hobby of Pyrotechnics.
I've been into it since I was 12 (24 now) have a license now and work for a large company here in Melbourne. 

I also play in a band, love recording/mixing music and all outdoor activities


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

just came across an old painting I did of Bonecrusher winning the 1986 Cox Plate....it was in a box...not opened since I moved from the country to the city.....
its not finished...so thats next on the list....then I may put it on the market...also have a fabulous drawing of Vo Rogue....that arrogant head captured beautifully
hmmm so much to do so little time....actually I was looking for a painting I did of Sunline...
oh and memo to self...next time I move....I take the valuable boxes myself....amazing how the really good stuff goes missing...since all the boxes usually look the same


----------



## Ashsaege (6 May 2009)

kincella said:


> just came across an old painting I did of Bonecrusher winning the 1986 Cox Plate....it was in a box...not opened since I moved from the country to the city.....
> its not finished...so thats next on the list....then I may put it on the market...also have a fabulous drawing of Vo Rogue....that arrogant head captured beautifully
> hmmm so much to do so little time....actually I was looking for a painting I did of Sunline...
> oh and memo to self...next time I move....I take the valuable boxes myself....amazing how the really good stuff goes missing...since all the boxes usually look the same




Kincella, i would really like to see some of your work. Is there anything available online? Or can you email me?
I work in the horse racing industry


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

nothing on line...that I am aware of...I have never put anything up on the net...I have only done a small amount...less than 20...did some on commission for horse owners...the others are all here.....
I paint  along the lines of Stubbs...tell people I know I am the best horse artist they will ever meet...since Stubbs is deceased
I may email you something....I just dont want it out there on the net for some reason...others to use or copy
cheers


----------



## Ashsaege (6 May 2009)

If you wouldn't mind emailing me something, it would be greatly appreciated.

Are you keen to do more paintings?


----------



## Mr J (6 May 2009)

Trading and women I guess. I also like watching the world pass by.


----------



## MrBurns (6 May 2009)

Mr J said:


> Trading and women I guess. I also like watching the world pass by.




People smuggler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

uhm...keen to do more...however its very time consuming...for the oil paintings...have not attempted water colours for the horses (may do so in the future)....drawings are quicker
takes me roughly 3-4 months to do an oil painting....in my spare time
currently very busy with work...but there is always the option...if someone wants something done...
thought I may take it up full time when I retire from work...have some exhibitions etc
when I moved to Melb 20 years ago..spent the first year at all the big meetings..taking photos of all the big name horses...so have thousands of photos....but lost track of who the horses were....although I could trace them if they were saddled or had a jockey on board... have heaps of just action shots, or the horses heads...capture their personality,,,fascinated with their colours, 
am probably also interested in printing a book of my collection of photos
would you please send me  PM....I am rather cautious about having my art out there on the net...at this stage anyway
cheers


----------



## gordon2007 (6 May 2009)

Going out bush. Amazing what you can see there.


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

Gordon I have similar snaps...one is remarkable....with wild oats glowing in the front of the snap at ground level ...where the sun is lower in the sky, and the suns rays  capture the oats


----------



## Mr J (6 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> People smuggler !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'll be anything for the right price.


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

here is a photo of my dog.....but I had to crop it so much to fit it into the AFS requirements...just left with her face....its obvious I will have to spend more time fiddling with my photos if I want to put them up here as per the originals


----------



## Ghetto23 (6 May 2009)

Playing/watching NBA Basketball and AFL footy.


----------



## MrBurns (6 May 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> Going out bush. Amazing what you can see there.




Darn toot'n


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

???what the...is that a pic of you Burnsie ?
see my pic of my dog...the one that is on a diet from KFC with me


----------



## MrBurns (6 May 2009)

kincella said:


> ???what the...is that a pic of you Burnsie ?
> see my pic of my dog...the one that is on a diet from KFC with me




Naa just stuff you see if you venture out of the city


----------



## nunthewiser (6 May 2009)

lol i really think kincella likes his dog....... thats 3 threads its been ramped now 

go white fluffy doggies for holders


----------



## nunthewiser (6 May 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Naa just stuff you see if you venture out of the city




loooks like southern tasmania to me burnsy 


in fact pretty sure i know that fella


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

Nun...its not just the dog....its such a stunning camera....I can take some pretty spectacular shots.....I will post some here to show you what I mean...when I get the time


----------



## nunthewiser (6 May 2009)

kincella said:


> Nun...its not just the dog....its such a stunning camera....I can take some pretty spectacular shots.....I will post some here to show you what I mean...when I get the time




yeah i take a few photo,s also but have no idea how to shrink them to fit on ASF


----------



## malachii (6 May 2009)

Aerobatics - although getting a bit pricey these days!

malachii


----------



## robots (6 May 2009)

hello,

top shot kincella,

these are some of a recent excursion on the public transport system over easter

went on a massive long haul:

st kilda->portsea, awesome

thankyou
robots


----------



## awg (7 May 2009)

two main hobbies are:

a) Vintage vehicles...see pics of 2 models I own, ok, mine are'nt quite as good condition as the sample pics.

One is on the road,( the V12 Daimler with 5 speed manual),

the other in my shed under resto ( the 1955 MKVII )

a bit of a money & time pit, its my worst vice.

b) guitar playing

see pic of Martin D41, one of the best guitars ever made.

not cheap either, but if you buy well 2nd hand, they hold value, or appreciate

after purchase though, it is a cheap hobby

ps Jamie Packer bought a few same time i did


----------



## gfresh (7 May 2009)

Is that you Mr Robots? You almost look human, who would have thought 

I'm a fan of fast cars, mainly Nissan imports, so spend a bit of time/money on that. Otherwise enjoy a bit of cycling, exploring the world, especially nature, walks, beaches, drives, etc. Do a bit of reading. Spend a lot of time gaming in front of the large screen. Enjoy a bit of armchair economics and share trading. Enjoy a *good* movie, especially the classics.. Go out now and then to see bands. 

Are a lot of things I'd like to tackle though.


----------



## robots (7 May 2009)

hello,

yes thats me enjoying a great day on the Public Transport System gfresh

it was at easter this year

just so peaceful on the trains and trams

thankyou
robots


----------



## prawn_86 (7 May 2009)

Reading

Study 

Travel

Tending to and nurturing my own forum 

Drinking

The odd bit of clubbing


----------



## Ashsaege (7 May 2009)

MY hobbies are:

Playing guitar and jamming with mates.
Cycling.
Photography.
Got given an awesome long neck turtle, and that has started my interest into aquariums.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 May 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> Got given an awesome long neck turtle, and that has started my interest into aquariums.




 buy some yabbies m8 ....... i bought 10 and 14 feeder fish best fun ive had in yonks , current scoreboard .. yabbies 3 feeder fish 0


----------



## Ashsaege (7 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> buy some yabbies m8 ....... i bought 10 and 14 feeder fish best fun ive had in yonks , current scoreboard .. yabbies 3 feeder fish 0




I had 3 yabbies, down to one now! I got access to a few dams, so I've been catching loads over the past few months. Good old dam and turf dinners!

I've also put a few guppies with the turtle and the yabby... they all seem to get along pretty well... tho a guppy usually goes missing every fortnight.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 May 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I had 3 yabbies, down to one now! I got access to a few dams, so I've been catching loads over the past few months. Good old dam and turf dinners!
> 
> I've also put a few guppies with the turtle and the yabby... they all seem to get along pretty well... tho a guppy usually goes missing every fortnight.




 had 10 down to 3 ,2 got both claws left and live on opposite sides of the tank . the middle one got 1 claw left and looking a bit worried


----------



## nunthewiser (8 May 2009)

sorry if my last post sounded a lil twisted but hey its a dog eat dog world in the aquarium


----------



## moXJO (8 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> sorry if my last post sounded a lil twisted but hey its a dog eat dog world in the aquarium




You should name the yabbies after American banks with a scorecard like that


----------



## trainspotter (28 July 2009)

*Hobbies - ASF members*

This topic has probably been done before BUT what do the ASFers do in their spare time OTHER than watching the screen looking for trends?

Me personally I like a spot of fishing, quality restaurant dining and travel of any description, 4wd and camping. PLUS AFL umpire on weekends (strictly for the benefit of my kids)


----------



## Ashsaege (28 July 2009)

*Re: Hobbies - ASF members*

I like to play my guitars and jam with mates.

I've just got myself a DSLR and started to explore the world of photography.

I've also got a few aquariums which houses long neck turtles, yabbies, and guppys.

I love aussie rules football, and playing tennis.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2009)

Yes, has been done. 

I don't mind travelling, but I'm not sure if that's a 'hobby'.

Learning Spanish and guitar at the moment, which probably qualify. 

And I'm writing a really bad book.


----------



## trainspotter (28 July 2009)

Thanks goes to the mod squad for "patching" the 2 threads together. Ta very muchly.

Would like to form my own opinion on how "bad" your book is Kennas. What is it about?


----------



## alwaysLearning (28 July 2009)

I like playing video games


----------



## JetDollars (28 July 2009)

I love watching TV....any sports, any programs, anything. Just happy to sit and watch it all day long.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 July 2009)

bonfires 

good company

musical instruments

fireworks

and copious amounts of liquor and anything else that takes ones fancy

add a spot on a good beach while the mulloway are running and might as well name it " nirvana" 

thankyou 

associate professor nunny


----------



## voyz (28 July 2009)

drifting, snowboarding, photography and trading


----------



## white_goodman (28 July 2009)

powerlifting and going to see quality music whilst drug fcuked  (Deadmau5 ftw!)


----------



## Buckeroo (28 July 2009)

Ride'n out on the highway....looking for adventure

Cheers


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 July 2009)

저는 한국어 공부하는 걸 좋아해요

짱


----------



## Naked shorts (29 July 2009)

Trading and thinking about the floor plan for my gold plated mansion.


----------



## Ageo (29 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Trading and thinking about the floor plan for my *gold plated* mansion.




Plated??? cheapskate :


----------



## white_goodman (29 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Trading and thinking about the floor plan for my gold plated mansion.




who are you Chester Lampwick?


----------



## Naked shorts (29 July 2009)

white_goodman said:


> who are you Chester Lampwick?




Yes, and I plan on getting a jet powered car after the gold house


----------



## trainspotter (29 July 2009)

Fishing and pearl farming (not really a hobby) but the two go hand in hand. Fishing that is. Go pearl farming then go fishing. The jet boat is called "Pearl Necklace"


----------



## trainspotter (29 July 2009)

Other hobby is going to boat shows in one of these horseless carriage contraptions. Guy in blue shirt sucking his guts in is my insurance broker.


----------



## Naked shorts (29 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Other hobby is going to boat shows in one of these horseless carriage contraptions. Guy in blue shirt sucking his guts in is my insurance broker.




Is that a limo version of the GT? it looks unusually long... (maybe its the stripes down the sides playing tricks on my eyes)


----------



## trainspotter (29 July 2009)

Surely is a S T R E T C H .... GT Limo. Bloody funny one time. Pulled up at the lights ..... rumble rumble rumble .... little rice burner next door "Wanna drag?" this idjit yells at us. "Floor it" ... I say just as light goes green. We were about 300 yards up the road before LOSER in his hotted up 4 pot gets through intersection. Just about spilled my champagne too !


----------



## Naked shorts (29 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Surely is a S T R E T C H .... GT Limo. Bloody funny one time. Pulled up at the lights ..... rumble rumble rumble .... little rice burner next door "Wanna drag?" this idjit yells at us. "Floor it" ... I say just as light goes green. We were about 300 yards up the road before LOSER in his hotted up 4 pot gets through intersection. Just about spilled my champagne too !




lol


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

Not really a hobby but it keeps me sane.


----------



## Sean K (1 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Not really a hobby but it keeps me sane.



I think your latest hobby is posting on ASF.

Almost 1000 posts in 2 months.



You will pass me in a few weeks ..


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

LOLOL ... I will give it a rest. My OCD has an addictive tendency that eventually wears out. Just about over it !  

(I can hear an audible sigh from the forum)


----------



## white_crane (1 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> The jet boat is called "Pearl Necklace"




lol, of course you know what a 'pearl necklace' is don't you?


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

If you look real closely at the photo you can see the lettering on the engine hatch. The one good thing about owning a pearl farm is I can honestly get away with looking women straight in the eye and saying "I would love to give you a pearl necklace" ....... te he !


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> LOLOL ... I will give it a rest. My OCD has an addictive tendency that eventually wears out. Just about over it !
> 
> (I can hear an audible sigh from the forum)



LOL. Your boats must have good satellite internet. Or, you just sit back in the office and count the pearls as they roll in. Sounds like a good gig whatever the case.


----------



## Aussiest (2 August 2009)

I used to like music until i worked in the entertainment industry. My current hobbies consist of cooking, eating it, researching the market, share trading (okay, a serious hobby here), writing (literature) and researching things of interest. Quite boring really, but i like the simple things.


----------



## mini696 (2 August 2009)

My hobbies have taken a bit of a backseat for the last few months, as I have a newborn in the house.

But when I get time I race RC cars (mainly 1:8th Buggy).

I guess you could call my trading a hobby too, at least until I start using real money.

I also like fishing, camping and 4wding.


----------



## Mr J (2 August 2009)

Aussiest said:


> but i like the simple things.




Secret to truly enjoying life .


----------



## trainspotter (2 August 2009)

kennas said:


> LOL. Your boats must have good satellite internet. Or, you just sit back in the office and count the pearls as they roll in. Sounds like a good gig whatever the case.




Current off season for pearl farming at the moment so have *WAAAAAAAYYYYYY *too much time on my hands. All cranks up again in October. Did I mention I like to go fishing?


----------



## knocker (2 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Current off season for pearl farming at the moment so have *WAAAAAAAYYYYYY *too much time on my hands. All cranks up again in October. Did I mention I like to go fishing?




Crikey nice haul mate. Queensland?


----------



## nunthewiser (2 August 2009)

knocker said:


> Crikey nice haul mate. Queensland?




they be west coast jewies(amongst others) in that bag 

drool at what you east coasters can only wish for


----------



## trainspotter (2 August 2009)

Western Australia, Abrolhos Islands, Wreck Point, just off Pelseart Island. WA Dhufish and Pink Snapper. 4 guys fishing in 1 hour. There were others on ice under the deck. Threw the little ones back.


----------



## knocker (2 August 2009)

mm nice. I used to fish up top end, cairns and the cape. Get some pretty decent fish up there , miss it a lot, the fish here in UK is crap.


----------



## trainspotter (29 August 2009)

Not really a hobby but thought I would share some of the lustrous colours of the pearls I grow.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Not really a hobby but thought I would share some of the lustrous colours of the pearls I grow.



I'll take one of those off your hands, they look a bit heavy.

Send to: 

kennas, 
Miraflores, 
Lima, 
Peru. 

Cheers.


----------



## trainspotter (29 August 2009)

kennas said:


> I'll take one of those off your hands, they look a bit heavy.
> 
> Send to:
> 
> ...




I will deliver it personally, Would Sir like it gift wrapped?.


----------



## trainspotter (29 August 2009)

Slightly better photo of the colours.


----------



## Naked shorts (29 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Slightly better photo of the colours.




Are the gold pearls (like the one on the far right), the rarest ones? They look really nice.

Im guessing you would need a pretty big economy of scale to make the pearl business profitable?


----------



## berbouy (29 August 2009)

trainspotter, my better half just took a look at those pearls and is planning to hold you to ransom if she spots you in that stretch ford  gt lol-be afraid...
any truth to the rumour that that jewie that keeps turning up in every photo is one of those rubber singing billy bass types?only joking;great fish-pure gold.


----------



## trainspotter (29 August 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Are the gold pearls (like the one on the far right), the rarest ones? They look really nice.
> 
> Im guessing you would need a pretty big economy of scale to make the pearl business profitable?




The gold coloured ones are more sought after by the Asians (good luck thing) and have to be perfect to be worth serious coin. 15mm AAA Gold pearl fetches $5,000 AUD each. Not bad money when you can get it.

Economy of scale is an issue. The more you have the more you work, the more outgoings etc.. Vicious circle really. Still no guarantee of growing the perfect pearl either. Purchasing anything in bulk is the key. Buy several hundred at a time and store away for future reference.


----------



## trainspotter (29 August 2009)

berbouy said:


> trainspotter, my better half just took a look at those pearls and is planning to hold you to ransom if she spots you in that stretch ford  gt lol-be afraid...
> any truth to the rumour that that jewie that keeps turning up in every photo is one of those rubber singing billy bass types?only joking;great fish-pure gold.




Lol ... your Missus better be able to run bloody fast to catch up to the GT Limo. LMAO.

The Dhufish are all real rubber synthetic types that are only edible by the person who catches them. Not to be shared with anyone else. LOL


----------



## trainspotter (9 July 2010)

The pearl farming season is over and we are in the middle of a massive front coming through Midwest WA at the moment. 30 to 40 knot squalls on a 7 metre swell is not the best to be working in. Boats are out of the water and are being worked upon. Aluminium hulls being welded up and engines being serviced. Photo is of me on the back of the big boat with a rainbow in the background enjoying a cleansing Corona. Last trip for the year.


----------



## overit (9 July 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Not really a hobby but thought I would share some of the lustrous colours of the pearls I grow.




Cool pics... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bolle (9 July 2010)

I wish I was more outdoorsy, these pics make me jealous that i don't go into the sun enough... I did go rockclimbing a few times with some friends who are dead keen on it, but i get really shaky when i'm up too high, so i sort of trailed off from it for a while.

I'm *very* keen on martial arts, particularly chinese soft style, such as tai chi and internal kung fu.  And i love yoga and aerobics too, anything where i can feel better at the end, than i did at the start. 

I love latin dancing, it's totally awesome fun.  I also used to take singing classes for a while, just for fun, and sang in a choir.  Will do that again when the kids are grown up.

I like gardening and also learning languages when i have the time and the kids aren't too noisy, and all the rest of the work is done.  I'm also a part time student, just earned my first degree (B.A.)

It sounds like a lot, but it's not really, i don't do them all at once, just when the mood takes me or the weather is right... Oh and I like to sew cute little retro handbags.

And I run a community playgroup, 2 hours a week, which isn't a hobby really, but sure takes time out of the day.


----------



## Bolle (9 July 2010)

PS: Trainspotter, that orange T-shirt is epic.


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2010)

Some pictures of the "Pearl Necklace" .... Flying through the air. Working its guts out. 3 metres underwater. And that is me stitting on top of the wheelhouse. Not really a hobby sinking a vessel I know. Making it float again was a trick and a half !


----------



## noie (9 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Some pictures of the "Pearl Necklace" .... Flying through the air. Working its guts out. 3 metres underwater. And that is me stitting on top of the wheelhouse. Not really a hobby sinking a vessel I know. Making it float again was a trick and a half !




How did you (?) sink it?


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2010)

noie said:


> How did you (?) sink it?




It sank all by itself on the mooring. Internal incident report basically said there was more water inside than outside causing the vessel to lose its buoyancy. Auto bilge pump could not keep up. Did not help that it had about 2 tonnes of 26mm aquasteel pearl line on the deck. _Negative buoyancy_ was written on the insurance claim.


----------



## noie (9 September 2010)

trainspotter said:


> It sank all by itself on the mooring. Internal incident report basically said there was more water inside than outside causing the vessel to lose its buoyancy. Auto bilge pump could not keep up. Did not help that it had about 2 tonnes of 26mm aquasteel pearl line on the deck. _Negative buoyancy_ was written on the insurance claim.




Lol that would do it!

she all better now?


----------



## trainspotter (9 September 2010)

noie said:


> Lol that would do it!
> 
> she all better now?




"Pearl Necklace II" is unsinkable. (touch wood) Has 2 bilge pumps in it now


----------



## trainspotter (5 October 2010)

Another West Australian Dhu fish committed the ultimate sacrifice and suicided onto my hook 3 miles out from the lighthouse in 17m of water. Crying shame really. Virgin olive oil, Scan pan at medium heat, breadcrumbs, lemon and lime made me feel better about this tragedy. And the Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc helped me get over it quicker.


----------



## todster (5 October 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Another West Australian Dhu fish committed the ultimate sacrifice and suicided onto my hook 3 miles out from the lighthouse in 17m of water. Crying shame really. Virgin olive oil, Scan pan at medium heat, breadcrumbs, lemon and lime made me feel better about this tragedy. And the Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc helped me get over it quicker.




You look alot like that bloke in that glossy Gero mag in Saturdays West Australian a coupla weeks ago!


----------



## gordon2007 (5 October 2010)

trainspotter said:


> And the Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc helped me get over it quicker.




Oyster bay, wolfblass and a few others help me get over many things


----------



## trainspotter (5 October 2010)

todster said:


> You look alot like that bloke in that glossy Gero mag in Saturdays West Australian a coupla weeks ago!




Nope ...... must be a doppelgÃ¤nger. Unless they used my image without my authority?


----------



## trainspotter (23 November 2010)

Full moon over a pearl farm is a beautiful sight !


----------



## Judd (23 January 2012)

awg said:


> b) guitar playing
> 
> see pic of Martin D41, one of the best guitars ever made.
> 
> ...




Ok, general question.  I play guitar badly (so badly that the purchase of a Martin or, indeed a Maton, is not justified.  It would be an insult to quality) but I have fun.  I am looking for an amp for an electric acoustic.  10W to 15W garage duties only (alternatively just to annoy the neighbours, an eight stack to go with a Gibson Les Paul I saw in a pawn shop.  Only kidding.)

I have looked on-line, made a few calls and have visited a couple of music shops but, as is understandable, they tend to push the brands they stock.  Any suggested amps to consider.  Put price aside for the moment.


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2012)

Hey trainspotter I'm sure I saw 'pearl necklace' from the 'Radiance of the Seas' in October. When it was parked up at Geraldton.


----------



## Logique (24 January 2012)

Judd said:


> Ok, general question.  I play guitar badly (so badly that the purchase of a Martin or, indeed a Maton, is not justified.  It would be an insult to quality) but I have fun.  I am looking for an amp for an electric acoustic.  10W to 15W garage duties only (alternatively just to annoy the neighbours, an eight stack to go with a Gibson Les Paul I saw in a pawn shop.  Only kidding.)
> 
> I have looked on-line, made a few calls and have visited a couple of music shops but, as is understandable, they tend to push the brands they stock.  Any suggested amps to consider.  Put price aside for the moment.



Judd,
Marshall G15R CD or current day equivalent -15 Watts RMS and sturdy build:  Headphone/Line out/CD jacks. The Line out allows you to run the sound to an external speaker cabinet, should you wish. Reverb, 2XGain, 3XEqualization knobs.  If money isn't an object, why not also buy some effects pedals - Chorus, Phase, Univibe, Wah and so forth, they sound cool with an acoustic. 

Some cheaper amps sound quite tinny, don't make that mistake. Go to the Marshall straight up.


----------



## Judd (24 January 2012)

Logique said:


> Judd,
> Marshall G15R CD or current day equivalent -15 Watts RMS and sturdy build:  Headphone/Line out/CD jacks. The Line out allows you to run the sound to an external speaker cabinet, should you wish. Reverb, 2XGain, 3XEqualization knobs.  If money isn't an object, why not also buy some effects pedals - Chorus, Phase, Univibe, Wah and so forth, they sound cool with an acoustic.
> 
> Some cheaper amps sound quite tinny, don't make that mistake. Go to the Marshall straight up.




Thank you for the information, Logique.  Following a bit of a search I have been able to locate the product you describe for under $180 including freight.  Given my lack of expertise, that is in the price bracket which is more suitable rather than the $500+ the sales staff were offering to me - with mainly good intentions I will assume.  However, I've only been plunking away for less than 12 months and I'll never be an SRV.

Still a bit more searching to do before I make my decision.


----------



## Logique (24 January 2012)

Not an expert on prices, but $180 sounds about right. For a practice amp, you can't go wrong with the the G15R CD.


----------



## Judd (30 January 2012)

Was delivered on Saturday by courier.  $152.00 including freight.  Only got home tonight and neighbour signed for it.  Shall resit until the morning.

Thanks Logique.


----------



## Logique (31 August 2012)

Hows the playing coming along Judd, 
you bought one of these yet?
http://zoom.co.jp/products/g5/features/


----------



## Judd (31 August 2012)

Logique said:


> Hows the playing coming along Judd,
> you bought one of these yet?
> http://zoom.co.jp/products/g5/features/




No and probably never will.

I am finding it frustrating at times but enjoyable and a challenge.  What I have learnt is:

(a) yes, the fingertips will get sore but just keep at it and play regularly. It will be fine;

(b) don't press on the strings as if you want to bury them into the fretboard; try and relax, it is supposed to be fun;

(c) get to grips with some of the major and minor chords and learn how to change through them smoothly.

(d) good posture is important, so don't slouch on the couch (actually thinking of buying something like a bar chair so that I am forced sit upright)

(e) learn a bit of music notation because sheet music does not come with guitar tabulation.

and, most importantly

(f) don't go into a guitar store with a credit/debit card else you will be eternally broke, hence my opening sentence.


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2015)

My hobby has turned into my full time profession - growing pearls and turning them into fine jewellery.

Houtman Abrolhos Islands: With 122 islands in all, the closest 50km off the coast from Geraldton, Western Australia, the Houtman Abrolhos Islands are clustered into three main groups: the Wallabi Group, Easter group and the Southern or Pelsaert Group which extend from north to south across 100km of ocean.  The Pelsaert Group of islands and its surrounding coral reef system provides the ideal location for pearl production. Commonly referred to as “The Abrolhos”, the islands are named after Dutch Commander Frederik de Houtman, who came across several of the low-lying, coral-reef fringed islands in June 1619. The islands lie in the stream of the southward-flowing Leeuwin Current, which funnels warm, high-nutrient, tropical water from the Pacific Ocean down past Indonesia and along Western Australia's continental shelf. It carries a cargo of larvae, eggs and juveniles of many species of corals and other marine life far south of their usual range. The current maintains water temperatures throughout the winter at around 20 to 22 ºC, enabling oysters, corals and tropical species of fish and invertebrates to thrive in latitudes where they wouldn't normally survive. The Abrolhos was noted as a potential commercial crayfish (western rock lobster) site by the WA Government as early as 1904. Today, the western rock lobster (Panulirus cygnus) is the State's most valuable commercial fishery. The waters around the Abrolhos are an important lobster-breeding habitat - it has been estimated that about 50 per cent of the WA lobster fishery's egg production comes from the Abrolhos. During the limited rock lobster fishing season, from 15th March to 30th June each year, around 150 licensed fishers, their families and deckhands take up temporary residence on 22 designated islands. Pearl farming is another Abrolhos Island industry. The highly prized black pearl is produced from hatchery-raised black lipped pearl oysters at aquaculture sites in the archipelago. Carefully monitored and controlled by the Department of Fisheries, these Pearl Farms are located in one of the most remote destinations on the Western Australia coast.







http://www.zeewykpearl.com.au/

The Zeewyk ~ Built in 1725 with a tonnage of 140 lasten (275.8 t) and dimensions of 145 feet long (41.0m) by 36 feet wide (10.2m). It carried 36 iron and bronze guns and 6 swivel guns. A new ship of the Zeeland Chamber of the VOC, her maiden voyage was from Vlissingen (Netherlands) to Batavia (now Jakarta, Indonesia) departing in November 1726. Upon departure 208 seamen and soldiers were aboard, as well as a cargo of general building supplies and 315,836 guilders in 10 chests. Jan Steyns from Middelburg was the skipper, in his first command, replacing Jan Bogaard who was too sick to sail.

The VOC required ships to utilise the Brouwer route to cross from the Cape to Batavia, enjoying the prevailing westerlies by travelling eastwards until turning North. Turning North too late from a miscalculation in the longitude risked being wrecked on the coast or reefs of Australia. However, wishing to call into Western Australia, skipper Jan Steyns ignored The Company's directorate and protests from his steersman and headed East North East.

The Disaster ~ In darkness at 7:30pm on the 9th of June 1727 the ship crashed heavily into Half Moon Reef on the western edge of Pelsart Group of the Houtman Abrolhos island group, which lie 60 km west of the Western Australian town of Geraldton. The impact dislodged the rudder and snapped off the mainmast, but the ship did not break up immediately. The lookout spotted breakers half an hour before the impact but wrote them off as moonlight reflecting off the sea.

Heavy sea conditions saw at least 10 men drown at the first attempt to launch a boat. After one week a long boat was launched. Later, most of the remaining crew was ferried on the long boat to what would be later known as Gun Island; a flat, rocky, 800 metre by 350 metre limestone island located 3 km from the reef. From Gun and surrounding islands, the critical commodity of fresh water was available, as well as vegetables, birds and seals that were combined with the ship's goods to sustain the survivors.

The Survival ~ While the Zeewyk did not break up immediately and goods, including the treasure chests, were transferred to Gun Island, it was obvious to the crew that the ship could never be floated from its position locked into the reef. A rescue group of 11 of the fittest survivors and First Mate Pieter Langeweg set off for Batavia in the longboat on 10th July, but were never heard of again. In December 1727 two boys were found guilty of having committed sodomy together. They were sentenced to death and were left alone on lonesome coral slates (each boy on a separate island).


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2015)

Some more jewellery designs that are available from http://www.zeewykpearl.com.au/


----------



## Knobby22 (18 May 2015)

Wow....amazing. 
My wife loves pearls.


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2015)

PM me for ASF "specials" and FREE postage


----------



## gordon2007 (18 May 2015)

Hey Trainspotter,

The wife still loves her pearls I bought her. 




trainspotter said:


> View attachment 62622
> 
> 
> PM me for ASF "specials" and FREE postage


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2015)

gordon2007 said:


> Hey Trainspotter,
> 
> The wife still loves her pearls I bought her.




EXCELLENT to hear gordon2007. I have a vague recollection you were after a diamond ring perhaps?




18k yellow gold ring featuring ten 0. 158ct E-F colour, VS claritv round brilliant
cut diamonds bead set. The inside is stamped 18ct. Total diamond weight =
1.584c1. Total ring weight - 10.3 grams. Value :* $8200.00*

Had this ring made for $5,000. Client very happy with valuation. 1.5 carats of E F VS diamonds !!


----------



## trainspotter (2 June 2015)

Latest from our Winter Sale Collection. All three main colours of the species of oyster - Pinctada maxima and Pinctada margaritfera featured in the one pendant. Pearls range in size from 12.9mm up to 13.5mm - 18ct gold bale with E VVS1 Diamonds


----------



## trainspotter (5 November 2015)

Learning to fly one of these things and hopefully getting a drone soon. 




Oh yeah and I still have pearls for sale ... PM for details


----------



## trainspotter (18 November 2015)

18k yellow gold handmade drop earrings featuring a pair of 13mm South Sea white grade "A" round pearls. Valuation of $1,800 minus 30% Christmas Sale = $1,260 with FREE POSTAGE !




PM me for details


----------



## Craton (19 November 2015)

Apart from riding motorcycles long distances I dabble in performing live music by gigging with some fellow local musos. Look for the bass player: http://bluridge.com.au/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 November 2015)

Craton said:


> Apart from riding motorcycles long distances I dabble in performing live music by gigging with some fellow local musos. Look for the bass player: http://bluridge.com.au/




BHP could do with a pump up song from you guys.  Could give the team a boost!


----------



## poverty (19 November 2015)

I like to look at girls chests.


----------



## SirRumpole (19 November 2015)

poverty said:


> I like to look at girls chests.




I've thought for some time that this site seems almost exclusively male.

With Julia's departure. are there actually any ladies here ?


----------



## SirRumpole (19 November 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Learning to fly one of these things and hopefully getting a drone soon.




Just started with a $300 cheapy evo drone from Jaycar. 

Is pretty easy to fly but knowing me it will end up gathering dust in the garage.


----------



## trainspotter (19 November 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Just started with a $300 cheapy evo drone from Jaycar.
> 
> Is pretty easy to fly but knowing me it will end up gathering dust in the garage.




Naaaahhhhhhhh ... keep the habit man. Flying helicopters is pretty hard as I am learning to find out. 

Had a go at a DJI Phantom 2 Quad copter today ... AWESOME !!!

Did this with a basic heli in July 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gi1TkND4Og


----------



## trainspotter (19 November 2015)

Craton said:


> Apart from riding motorcycles long distances I dabble in performing live music by gigging with some fellow local musos. Look for the bass player: http://bluridge.com.au/




Very cool Bazz !


----------



## sptrawler (19 November 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Just started with a $300 cheapy evo drone from Jaycar.
> 
> Is pretty easy to fly but knowing me it will end up gathering dust in the garage.




$300 cheapy.

You've got too much money.


----------



## Craton (20 November 2015)

Gringotts Bank said:


> BHP could do with a pump up song from you guys.  Could give the team a boost!




Heh heh... here's a couple that might strike a chord. 

Bee Gees:


Midnight Oil:


----------



## Craton (20 November 2015)

trainspotter said:


> Very cool Bazz !




Thanks mate.


----------



## qldfrog (20 November 2015)

beekeeping, blues guitar where I am forever an early beginner, trying stuff,  good reds, good food, good company


----------



## Craton (21 November 2015)

qldfrog said:


> </snip> good reds, good food, good company



Is not hobby, is spice of life!


----------



## CanOz (21 November 2015)

qldfrog said:


> blues guitar ....




Why doesn't that surprise me froggy!

I lost my job, the economy is in the toilet, ISIS is gonna kill me:dance:

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## fiftyeight (22 November 2015)

CanOz said:


> Why doesn't that surprise me froggy!
> 
> I lost my job, the economy is in the toilet, ISIS is gonna kill me:dance:
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!




HAHAHAH......HAHAHAHA

Don't move to QLD CanOz, move to Perth and tell me jokes. Much better timezone for Europe !!!!!


----------



## trainspotter (22 November 2015)

Baahahhahahaaa 

I was waiting for a bit ....


----------



## qldfrog (22 November 2015)

CanOz said:


> Why doesn't that surprise me froggy!
> 
> I lost my job, the economy is in the toilet, ISIS is gonna kill me:dance:
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!




but I am very very bad at it so probably too much sex, reds and good food to really get the vibe


----------



## Faramir (7 April 2017)

Talking about Spec Surf Ski: the skis you see ironmen like Grant Kenny, Guy Leech paddle back in the 80's.

Last Sunday I was paddling my surf spec ski Fenn LS (which I brought 2nd hand). I tried to catch a massive wave but it travelled too fast for me. I rode the wave for abit before the wave picked me up and my ski nose dived. Since it happened in deep water, hitting no rocks nor reefs, I thought the ski was fine. I was dumped by the wave!

Whilst I was under water, I thought "oh #%#", I have to swim a long way to get my ski. I wasn't wearing my life jacket as well. It's easier to swim without a life jacket but with a paddle in my hand, swimming is much harder. (There must be a special technique.) Then my head resurfaced and I saw my ski. Yippee, only a 20m swim if I can swim to my ski before the next wave pushes my ski away. I reached my ski in time.

I found a MASSIVE crack in the ski!! I couldn't believe the force of wave cracked my spe ski. I tried to catch another wave but it was much slower. Eventually I paddled to my paddling pal and he was shocked at the damage. I paddled 400-500m back to shore in wild surf. The ski was so full of water. It took a very long time to drain out.

I think my ski is a write off. I don't have another $2,800 - $3,800 to buy another spec ski. I don't want to buy a 2nd hand one because they all have some 'damaged' history. I only paddled my current ski 14 times. I paid $1,500 - that's $107.14 per paddle. I was paddling well on it. If only I had more money. If only I didn't nose dive. If only I paddled it at least 50 times, (that's about 6-7 months of training), it would have been worth it.

I wonder what my other clubbies will think? I wanted to have fun catching waves. Now it will take me a long time to save for another ski. I guess I have to miss out on training for a while. If my current ski can be fixed, it will be confined in the lake or maybe the flatter days


----------



## Faramir (7 April 2017)

I guess I need try surfing again or goto swimfit more often. Maybe drive IRB (rudder duck) on the beach, paddle board more so that I don't come last in masters carnival races. I want to buy a new motorbike - Triumph Street Triple?? I'm so broke.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 April 2017)

My latest hobby is SoundSelf.


----------



## Tisme (10 April 2017)

Drinking Sambucas with a cigar on my front verandah while I field calls from the Hadron Collider crew.


----------



## pixel (10 April 2017)

My hobbies are photography and woodworking.


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 April 2017)

eating eating eating.
Pick fruit and eating it
Buying meat and eating it


----------



## SirRumpole (10 April 2017)

Croquet and needlework.

Needlework especially. I like needling. People that is.


----------



## McLovin (11 April 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Croquet and needlework.
> 
> Needlework especially. I like needling. People that is.




Croquet. Interesting. I see a few croquet clubs around, but have never met anyone who actually plays.


----------



## Tisme (11 April 2017)

McLovin said:


> Croquet. Interesting. I see a few croquet clubs around, but have never met anyone who actually plays.





Followers always bang on about croquets


----------



## SirRumpole (11 April 2017)

McLovin said:


> Croquet. Interesting. I see a few croquet clubs around, but have never met anyone who actually plays.




Or admits to it anyway.


----------



## Karlos68 (5 August 2017)

Boozin and fanging it.....as below

Crank up volume fellas....best 20 seconds of your life


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2020)

Well I finally started the restoration, of the 'old' motorbike I bought for something to do in retirement, OMG what a mess.
This is going to be a big job.


----------



## wayneL (9 June 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Well I finally started the restoration, of the 'old' motorbike I bought for something to do in retirement, OMG what a mess.
> This is going to be a big job.



But, will be so rewarding in the end. Good luck with it.


----------



## macca (9 June 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Well I finally started the restoration, of the 'old' motorbike I bought for something to do in retirement, OMG what a mess.
> This is going to be a big job.




Are you going to join the Ulysses club ?

My brother is in that, he is down to three bikes at present, he usually owns more


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2020)

macca said:


> Are you going to join the Ulysses club ?
> 
> My brother is in that, he is down to three bikes at present, he usually owns more



Probably not, I'm not into clubs, usually they are too political for me. 
I'd rather just head off for the day with the wife, any longer than that and I go alone, the wife is over long distance touring on motor bikes.


----------



## sptrawler (11 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> June 9 2020
> Well I finally started the restoration, of the 'old' motorbike I bought in 2010 for something to do in retirement, OMG what a mess.
> This is going to be a big job.



January 11 2021
Step one successful.
The front forks in the original bike were from an earlier model, which didn't have a big enough keyway for the brake hub, for those who don't understand that,  the front brake at some stage would have spun and locked on.
So I have been trying to find a set of  the correct front forks, if I couldn't find a set, the bike would have had to be sold as spares.
Anyway at last I found a set for sale in Atlanta ( ebay, isn't the internet magic), long story short, they arrived thanks to some great people in Atlanta and Brisbane, I can move on.


----------



## sptrawler (11 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> June 2020
> Probably not, I'm not into clubs, usually they are too political for me.
> I'd rather just head off for the day with the wife, any longer than that and I go alone, the wife is over long distance touring on motor bikes.



Just read back through the thread and came across this gem.
Well it shows how badly the coronavirus has affected people, the wife is so depressed about not travelling and life slipping by, she wants to take a motorbike holiday. What a hoot, two 60 odd year old's travelling about 300kl a day before their joints lock up, it should be interesting.
I love the idea, it's my idea of the perfect holiday, if you can't challenge yourself, you may as well go down to Bowra and O'Dea and sign up. 

So now I have two motorbikes to work on, one to get running and the other to convert to a geriatric tourer. 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## basilio (11 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Just read back through the thread and came across this gem.
> Well it shows how badly the coronavirus has affected people, the wife is so depressed about not travelling and life slipping by, she wants to take a motorbike holiday. What a hoot, two 60 odd year old's travelling about 300kl a day before their joints lock up, it should be interesting.
> I love the idea, it's my idea of the perfect holiday, if you can't challenge yourself, you may as well go down to Bowra and O'Dea and sign up.
> 
> So now I have two motorbikes to work on, one to get running and the other to convert to a geriatric tourer. 😂 😂 😂 😂




Great opportunity. You know this could be the opportunity to go for an electric motor bike and tow a back up battery ? Clearly your handy with mechanics and rebuilding. Perhaps something to consider as a hobby.

You know if it worked out I think there might be a niche market for such a businesses..

Or just lash out and buy a Brutus V9..








						18 Best Electric Motorcycles
					

Presenting the best electric motorcycles of 2019, including the latest from Harley Davidson, Vespa, and more.




					manofmany.com
				











						Orders start for first Aussie electric motorbike - Motorbike Writer
					

Australia’s first full-size electric motorcycle, the Savic C-Series, has launched today in Wollongong with orders accepted for the first 49 bikes.




					motorbikewriter.com


----------



## sptrawler (11 January 2021)

I already have three electric bikes and two electric segway ninebot scooters, I've had them for a couple of years.
You should try them, they are starting to become very popular.
Actually in total including the electrics and mountain bikes, we have 9 bikes plus the two segways.
We use the segways as transport when we are catching the trains.
The electric bikes if we are travelling long distance (over 20klm, carrying a lot of gear)
So here they are:
Two 50v 250W electric mountain bikes in Perth, for long distance shopping, 20klm in windy conditions
Two standard Giant hybrids in Perth,  when we are up there babysitting, used mainly for shopping ( the wife has two huge baskets on hers).
Two standard Giant hybrids in Mandurah, when we are there on the weekend having me time, used for shopping.
Two Giant Talon mountain bikes in Mandurah, to go cross country riding in the hills around Dwellingup on the weekend.
One 50v 1,000W Giant electric mountain bike in Mandurah, for really quick trips to pick up chicken treat or beer cartons.lol
Two segway ninebots, in Mandurah to get too and from the train when going to Perth, to babysit.
So yeh, I'm into electrics and bikes in general.
Harley have a new electric motor bike, but $50k is a bit rich, plus I think they have been recalled for catching fire, from memory. 
The problem with bikes like the livewire and savic is, with my replaced knees i couldn't get my feet on the footpegs. 😂


----------



## moXJO (11 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Just read back through the thread and came across this gem.
> Well it shows how badly the coronavirus has affected people, the wife is so depressed about not travelling and life slipping by, she wants to take a motorbike holiday. What a hoot, two 60 odd year old's travelling about 300kl a day before their joints lock up, it should be interesting.
> I love the idea, it's my idea of the perfect holiday, if you can't challenge yourself, you may as well go down to Bowra and O'Dea and sign up.
> 
> So now I have two motorbikes to work on, one to get running and the other to convert to a geriatric tourer. 😂 😂 😂 😂



300kms a day. Hope you have an iron ass and cruise control. I use to ride back and forwards from Brisbane in my 20s in one hit. So bloody far. Bring music as there are signal dead spots

I sit on a bike for 20mins now and I'm done. You are a braver man than I.


----------



## sptrawler (11 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> 300kms a day. Hope you have an iron ass and cruise control. I use to ride back and forwards from Brisbane in my 20s in one hit. So bloody far. Bring music as there are signal dead spots
> 
> I sit on a bike for 20mins now and I'm done. You are a braver man than I.



Yes I know, I have done the Nullabor a couple of times, ridden around Tassie, had a motorbike as my only mode of transport for a lot of my younger years.
But the time is fast growing close where I will have to give them up, two replaced knees and one replaced hip on the high side of 65, so I just want to do one more trip and what better time to do it than now,  when you can't go anywhere else anyway.
I will probably regret it, but I'm sure I wont forget it, pain tends to get etched in your memory. 
All I need now is the bloody lazy pricks to reopen the out of school care, so I can get out of babysitting for a month.


----------



## moXJO (11 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Yes I know, I have done the Nullabor a couple of times, ridden around Tassie, had a motorbike as my only mode of transport for a lot of my younger years.
> But the time is fast growing close where I will have to give them up, two replaced knees and one replaced hip on the high side of 65, so I just want to do one more trip and what better time to do it than now,  when you can't go anywhere else anyway.
> I will probably regret it, but I'm sure I wont forget it, pain tends to get etched in your memory.
> All I need now is the bloody lazy pricks to reopen the out of school care, so I can get out of babysitting for a month.



I hope I'm as active at that age. Long distance riding must be the similar to childbirth. Pains easily forgotten. I do love it though.


----------



## sptrawler (11 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> I hope I'm as active at that age. Long distance riding must be the similar to childbirth. Pains easily forgotten. I do love it though.



I might post up a few photo's of the preping the bike and maybe a few of the trip, god it has to be better than the regurgitated stuff that is happening at the moment.
At least everyone can take the pizz out of me and have a laugh when I break down.
Especially when Wayne has to come around to put me down when I fall off and all the metal bits come apart. lol
What do you think? I would hate to bore everyone to death, but in my defence they are boring the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## basilio (12 January 2021)

Sp, A few  years  ago I saw a bike with a very heavy trailer attached.

Wow!  Had to talk with the owner and, yes, he had made the rig himself to travel around the country side.
Two electric motors on the bike and in the trailer a small generator to produce the electricity to keep the batteries charged as well as all his gear.  400kgs of trailer and load!

On the other hand you could emulate Alvin Straight and rig up a ride on mower with a trailer and travel cross country at 5mph.  Give you lots of time to think. The Straight Story movie is on SBS. Excellent  and pretty close to the truth.

Good luck on your road trip.






						Alvin Straight - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Sp, A few  years  ago I saw a bike with a very heavy trailer attached.
> 
> Wow!  Had to talk with the owner and, yes, he had made the rig himself to travel around the country side.
> Two electric motors on the bike and in the trailer a small generator to produce the electricity to keep the batteries charged as well as all his gear.  400kgs of trailer and load!
> ...



Yes nice setup, if I was going that way, I would take a car. Maybe it would be a good option for you?
The wife rode the mundi bidi trail on the mountain bike a couple of years ago, 800klm in 15 days, through the bush, I was the back up vehicle. 

At $25,000 per knee and $15,000 for the hip, it would be a bit irresponsible to wear them out doing that IMO, but everyone to their own.

I'll just meander along on the motorbike going to places I've been to 100's of times before, catching up with people I knew years ago, but my guess is it will be the last time doing it.
W.A is a big place and I've lived and worked everywhere, so there will be people still there that were there when I was, so it will be good to catch up, have a beer and hopefully a laugh.


----------



## moXJO (12 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I might post up a few photo's of the preping the bike and maybe a few of the trip, god it has to be better than the regurgitated stuff that is happening at the moment.
> At least everyone can take the pizz out of me and have a laugh when I break down.
> Especially when Wayne has to come around to put me down when I fall off and all the metal bits come apart. lol
> What do you think? I would hate to bore everyone to death, but in my defence they are boring the bejeezus out of me.



Post it up. Love that kind of stuff.


----------



## sptrawler (12 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> Post it up. Love that kind of stuff.



Well this is the bike that i will be using, in the morning when you start it up, the sweet smell of vindaloo wafts out of the pipes. 😂


----------

